# Living with the Abarth (Skorpi)



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have decided to keep little record of life with little Skorpi, just for a laugh…

I was going to call the thread:

"living with Skori, whilst being abused from people about the size of the car, and I'm keeping it standard" but it seemed a bit long… :lol:

So I guess we can start at the beginning…

I was happy with the XKR, yes they are really bad cars, look OK, but in reality they are s**t, but I was prepared to overlook several of its failings, until I got the S8… a superior car in every department IMO…

So it left me with 2 big, expensive V8's to either have on the drive, or run… both where the same "type" of car - big, fast, nightmare to leave anywhere… so I needed something different, something small for fun, everyday use, and easier to use in towns…

The wee Abarth fitted the bill exactly… so found one local and the deal was done (and found out today the garage has sold my old XKR already ).

Had it a few weeks now, so some initial thoughts:

Negatives first: the ride is a bit too bouncy for me…. Eh, that is it for now…

Positives: it's fun, nippy, easy to use, cheap, funky and stylish.

Problems with the car: had to replace the front tyres - they were bald after a few runs with me… so my OCD kicked in and I got a set of 4… nearside headlamp is cracked (stone), squeak from the driver's seat! :lol:

A picture to show you how it looks today:










And a first update of running costs:










The above pic is from the "road trip" app... great little thing that let's me keep track of all expenses and running costs of the fleet.....

So that is all for now…

follow up posts will be about keeping it standard, I have new brakes to upgrade, a remap, new exhaust, maybe new alloys...but above all, I'm keeping it standard.... :wall::wall: :lol::lol::lol::lol: 

:thumb:


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

I had much the same rpoblem and then decided after looking for an abarth to choose a Cooper S. Solved all the sdame problems as you have too..now I have the problem its nearly always off the road..upgraded Brakes..Upgraded Exhaust..on and on Ohh these little cheap cars are so addictive to tweaking...


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Dude that car is tiny. Lol 


Any pictures of the interior and engine?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Lol @ the tyre's

I hate having different brands on, due to my recent argument with a rivet left on the road i have a Kuhmo tyre at the rear!! 

Are you changing wheels? as thats the one thing thats letting it down boss


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

As above, and lower it a bit as well. But keep it standard! :lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Same style wheel just bigger imho.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> Dude that car is tiny. Lol
> 
> Any pictures of the interior and engine?


Full detail is here





Grizzle said:


> Lol @ the tyre's
> 
> I hate having different brands on, due to my recent argument with a rivet left on the road i have a Kuhmo tyre at the rear!!
> 
> Are you changing wheels? as thats the one thing thats letting it down boss


Don't know what it is, but I need the same tyres all round! :lol:

Good news is though, that a set of 4 for this car, are just about the same price as a couple of fronts for the XKR! :doublesho

Thinking about the 17" Abarth wheels... as I change over to the Brembo brakes, they need 17s to fit over them...so will be forced to...

these wheels:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221017415434?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I did send this seller 3 emails to buy those ones, but he didn't want to reply to me! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Get those wheels :argie:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey Cuey, whats the phone app that monitors mpg/costs?

Thanks
Fish


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> The above pic is from the "*road trip*" app... great little thing that let's me keep track of all expenses and running costs of the fleet.....


There you go Fish :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

When you posted about getting a small car I had visions you pottering about in a Hyundai i10 or whatever their little'un is, or one of those Pug 107/Citroen something/Toyota something else doofers. But the Abarth is not in the same league as those shopping trolleys. Much more stylish and a whole load of fun, proper car lovers car in my book.
If it were me I'd be keeping those wheels too, quite like 'em :thumb:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks Bean, sorry got half way and saw pictures... you know like the goldfish effect. 

Fish


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Go with the petals they look great  I'll follow this thread as i'm thinking about doing something similar, either the Abarth or possibly a Twin Air 500C


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

MRs Whizzer loves her Abarth and its a great little drive


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Do the 17s have a lower offset than the 16s?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Do the 17s have a lower offset than the 16s?


Not sure mate.... :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Not sure mate.... :thumb:


Just think it would look pretty sweet a bit more flush :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

there are spacers out there... 

:lol:

but I'm keeping it standard!!!!!! :devil:

:thumb:


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

I used to work with a guy who had a red one with all the essesse bits. The brembos looked really good behing his gunmetal kosei snipers. They're a much nicer wheel, especially if your keeping it standard


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

That's good your enjoying the wee buggy CB.  :driver:

The one slight negative you've found is the same wee one I've found too. The ride can be a wee bit bouncy on a bad road. Not as bad as the Mini though (and I count new and old in that)! Apart from that, I don't think you can fault the Abarth on any other level. It's looks lovely, goes well, is really comfy, has good kit inside and is just so easy to live with. 

I've already got my eye on a Monza exhaust. Apparently the noise of them is pretty special. 

Do you know CB... see the esseesse kit, can you just get bits of it. I was thinking get the brakes, keep the existing springs, keep the existing wheels but take the ECU upgrade. Would a dealer split a kit? 

Maybe I should just call them?  



Happy motoring CB :car:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

SS kit is only sold as a whole kit AFAIK....

Look into the Koni upgrade... (shocks and SS springs) that sorts out the bouncy ride and lowers it just a touch...

I would get the whole kit TBH mate..... all good, no [email protected] in it.... :driver:

Monza exhaust... or the akrapovic one....

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Monza then, I want to keep my warranty intact. AC said the Monza is cool that way.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Lorenzo said:


> Monza then, I want to keep my warranty intact. AC said the Monza is cool that way.


pop, bang, flame buddy...

pop, bang, flame...

:devil::devil::devil:

:lol:



:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

:doublesho Sounds good to me :doublesho

:devil:

:driver:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Like this then


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Lovely rasp. :argie:

As they said in the 70's... I can dig that 5hit.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I prefer this,






doesn't the Monza rust ? and the tailpipe look wrong imo


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> there are spacers out there...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Shocking, you'll never get hellaflush approval


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I thought it was the standard one that had rust issues


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Mrs Whizzers 500 ....


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good in black minus the stickers....

those wheels are pretty good as well...hmmmmmm

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

We have a set like yours with Winter tyres on as well !


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Black is the bestest colour evers!, Red is just gay.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Funk White beats them all


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Shame it's not got a sunroof, you wouldn't need a trolley at asda then!

Can't believe someone would trade a jag for that...


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Compliments of the season to you too 

Yer just jealous


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

dew1911 said:


> Shame it's not got a sunroof, you wouldn't need a trolley at asda then!
> 
> Can't believe someone would trade a jag for that...


No it doesn't have a sun roof, it has the sky-dome...

And shhhh, anyone with a volvo has no reason to even start anything...

:devil:

:lol:



And Grizz... pull your tounge out Whizzers backside please!

:lol::lol::lol: 

:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

The seat squeaks cos you're too big for it... that car is meant for women & boys... not men!

Poofty


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

The Abarth is a true drivers car. If it's good enough for Jay Leno, it's good enough for me.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Lorenzo said:


> Funk White beats them all


+1 :argie:

See http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=265128

Nice to see a few of these little beautys on DW :thumb:

Me thinks your Abarth would look nice with the 5 petal alloys CB 

Like this maybe -


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Just a quick update...

Well there has been no bad news, everything has been magic actually...

I've had loads of fun, and the car has been great....

Still standard as well  :lol:

And just to update the roadtrip app:










:thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome thread! Enjoyed reading it do far! Hopefully I will be joing in the fun soon, will let you know if I do!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

woodybeefcake said:


> Hopefully I will be joing in the fun soon, will let you know if I do!


Do it. You won't regret it. :thumb: :car: :driver:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Plans are in the Pipeline Lorenzo! Hopefully they will come to fruition!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

The car I'm hoping to purchase!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

very nice, i keep meaning to get of my backside and test drive one  Arnold Clarke seem to have quite a few pre-reg ones


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah it's a pre reg'd car with delivery miles! Apparently they buy them up to meet a quota. The finance deal I've been offered is excellent and the car is mint and well spec'd! I have however got my eye on another which has xenon lights, upgraded wheels and is the Abarth 500c!

Anyway not to detract from the original point of this thread so I'll start my own as an when I get one! Cuey's looks amazing, I'm eager to watch and see if he mods it and if so which ones he goes for?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looking good woody... like those alloys...

no mods for me!!!!  :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> no mods for me


Aye, yer ar5e in parsley


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

la la la la la

I can't hear you!!!!

:lol:

:devil:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

500c gets xenons as standard  have a look at the black 500 with the 695 brembo pack


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Are you driving it like you've stolen it? I'd be quite disappointed with 30mpg from a toy car tbh.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

A lady in the park had a Red/white FiatA and that leather was fantastic, she wanted the logo on the car, and I kid you not she had a toy dog in the boot, what !

The bounce thing is not for me either, otherwise I would buy a small car for my wife, the standard 500,s had a starter cable in the middle, it was fun all the way. Happy days.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Are you driving it like you've stolen it? I'd be quite disappointed with 30mpg from a toy car tbh.


<sigh>

Yes I am actually... I red line the little thing all over the place...

I understand you don't like my car, I get that, so feel free to stop putting snidy little comments on my threads about it...

Your normal snidy comments on other threads are still ok though...  

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Is it a 1.4 lump?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Ross said:


> Is it a 1.4 lump?


yep, 135bhp standard, 160 in Essesse form and 180 in 695 Ferrari Edition (bigger turbo)


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> <sigh>
> 
> Yes I am actually... I red line the little thing all over the place...
> 
> ...


I actually do like it, just slightly surprised at the mpg - I was expecting 35+ tbh.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> yep, 135bhp standard, 160 in Essesse form and 180 in 695 Ferrari Edition (bigger turbo)


lots of standard cars on the dyno are showing 150bhp...





bigmc said:


> I actually do like it, just slightly surprised at the mpg - I was expecting 35+ tbh.


Plenty on the owners club getting plus 35, some are even getting plus 40mpg...

:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You need to stop going round and round roundabouts.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Kerr said:


> You need to stop going round and round roundabouts.


Ehhh... I live in a place called polo mint city!!!

:lol:

If in doubt, build a roundabout...:wall::wall:

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its every man for himself on this one:doublesho


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

No probs... 2nd gear, wild eyes :doublesho

and foot down!!!

:lol:

:devil:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Liking the write up Cueball :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> Liking the write up Cueball :lol:


cheers...

defo thinking about your wheels now... the 17" ones...

hmmm...

:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> defo thinking about your wheels now... the 17" ones...


What about the 10 spoke 17's, seem to be a bit rarer










or even rarer still, some 17's of the convertable Abarth










Ideas, ideas ...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

the 10 spokers are nice... but.. I would hate washing them... :lol:

Never seen the 500C ones before.... hmmmmmmmm

:lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Do they have to be OEM if you're replacing them??


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> SS kit is only sold as a whole kit AFAIK....
> 
> Look into the Koni upgrade... (shocks and SS springs) that sorts out the bouncy ride and lowers it just a touch...
> 
> ...


I cannot comment on the 500 but the Koni FSD on my mini have made a huge difference to it..I would recommend them for your 500. A rare car here but I love the looks of them...keep it going as I am enjoying this one..


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Do they have to be OEM if you're replacing them??


hmm... yeah I think so mate.... I've never been a fan of none OEM wheels for some reason.... not sure why...

You got some wheels in mind?!??

:thumb:



hibberd said:


> I cannot comment on the 500 but the Koni FSD on my mini have made a huge difference to it..I would recommend them for your 500. A rare car here but I love the looks of them...keep it going as I am enjoying this one..


The konis do sort it all out (so I have been told) so they will defo be going on...

Eh... if I plan any mods... which I'm not...as it's staying standard... eh.......maybe :tumbleweed:

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> hmm... yeah I think so mate.... I've never been a fan of none OEM wheels for some reason.... not sure why...
> 
> You got some wheels in mind?!??
> 
> :thumb:


Yes saw one on something similar to these in graphite last weekend, thought they looked really sweet, not sure if it was lowered a touch though.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

they do look nice... hmmmmmm

:thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

I like the look of the Muiltispokes but having had similar ones on my MINI, they are a ball ache to clean! I think you should go for the OE+. Or jsut go mad and get sime hideously expensive BBS splits!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

695 wheels look the best


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> 695 wheels look the best


funny you should say that, I quite like these as well... kind of similar...

http://www.bbsalloywheels.co.uk/whe...bbs-ch-1pc-flow-formed-alloy-wheel-black.aspx

:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

bbs's are very nice  buy them!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> bbs's are very nice  buy them!!


Oh, yes Sir! :lol:

Only issue is the smallest size is 18"

Don't think that would look right... or if it would even fit!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

The konis do sort it all out (so I have been told) so they will defo be going on...

Eh... if I plan any mods... which I'm not...as it's staying standard... eh.......maybe :tumbleweed:

:lol:

:thumb:[/QUOTE]

Let me think..where did I hear that before....::lol:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> funny you should say that, I quite like these as well... kind of similar...
> 
> http://www.bbsalloywheels.co.uk/whe...bbs-ch-1pc-flow-formed-alloy-wheel-black.aspx
> 
> :thumb:


They are beautiful! :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Just been watching this!

http://www.topgear.com/uk/videos/take-abarth

Thought you might find it worth having another watch of cuey!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

So another quick update... been a few week, a few more miles..... ans well maybe the honeymoon is over...

Firstly, here is the updated road trip app:










So.... I'm starting to be relly annoyed by a few things.... :wall::wall::wall:

1) My drivers door... no matter how softly I open it, it still ALWAYS bouncies back and hits my leg when I'm trying to get out.

2) I seem to have a major flat spot just as I pull away, the car just dies.... which means I am now riding the clutch a bit to get her moving...

3) When I hit sport mode... as well as the steering getting heavy (good thing) it seems to push the car off to the right... very sharply... I hope it's not the same electric [email protected] as with the RX8....

4) I've had to re-set the media player 5 times now within 2 weeks.... keeps freezing (this is a disconect the battery job - very annoying)

5) I think my clutch is going as well - see 2

I think that is all for now....

Maybe I'm just spending too long in the S8 again.... 

:wall:

:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

MPG is increasing slowly now Cuey.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

For no 4 CB, have you tried updating your Blue and Me to the latest version yet?

I moved to V.6 (I think it was) last week. Very easy job... DL the files from the B+M site onto a usb drive, plug in the car as per instructions, leave 5 minutes, done.

Worth a try eh? :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> 3) When I hit sport mode... as well as the steering getting heavy (good thing) it seems to push the car off to the right... very sharply... I hope it's not the same electric [email protected] as with the RX8....


Never heard this one before. Ours doesn't do it.

Are you out of warranty CB?

Worth putting something up on Abarthisti mate to see if the boffins lol have heard of this before.



Lorenzo said:


> For no 4 CB, have you tried updating your Blue and Me to the latest version yet?
> 
> I moved to V.6 (I think it was) last week. Very easy job... DL the files from the B+M site onto a usb drive, plug in the car as per instructions, leave 5 minutes, done.
> 
> Worth a try eh? :thumb:


Has it made any difference Jorge? My B&M works fine (touching wood :lol so unless I see any real benefits it can't be worth it for me


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> So.... I'm starting to be relly annoyed by a few things.... :wall::wall::wall:
> 
> 1) My drivers door... no matter how softly I open it, it still ALWAYS bouncies back and hits my leg when I'm trying to get out.
> 
> ...


Mate I have the same problem with the bloody door. I took the skin off my leg with it the other day which pissed me off royally. Seems to be a flaw that it does that.

I don't seem to have the flat spot but have stalled it a couple of times. The MINI's have one, it can be cured with a small device that you pug into the diagnostics socket, can't remember what they're called but it may be worth looking into?

Don't have the sport button problem either? My MPG will only be calculated next time I fill up. Filled it up yesterday, only cost me £40 which I thought was good!

Keep us updated! :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Bristle Hound said:


> Never heard this one before. Ours doesn't do it.
> 
> Are you out of warranty CB?
> 
> ...


How old is yours? And what version is mine likely to have considering it is brand spanking?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

If it helps guys.

On the Alfa Forum, the Blue & Me update is largely for connectivity of newer phones. 

The advice from Alfa is that if you are not having issues, don't try to fix any with this update.

Still no Bluetooth streaming but that's why i keep an iPod in the car.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> If it helps guys.
> 
> On the Alfa Forum, the Blue & Me update is largely for connectivity of newer phones.
> 
> ...


I just plug my iphone in with a cable. Charges it too which is always good because the battery dies at least once a day! :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I only upgraded because I had problems connecting my phone. To be fair to the car, the phone problems only started when the phone updated itself to Android 4 (ICS).

I was on V5.something before, but my car is only 2/3 months old. The V6 is just out, so I _think_ you'll also be on 5 woodybeefcake. Probably v5.5.

Strangely, v6 isn't on one of the 2 B+M sites, but it's on this one:
http://www.blueandme.net/blueandme/index.aspx?brand=fga&lang=en#/support/download/
Just choose the correct type for your car! (depends on sat nav etc)

Bristlehound... I think if you're happy and it works, then why upgrade? Maybe best left to the dealer if you're in any doubt. Like I said, I only id it to make my phone work. Aside from that it was faultless. 

Dennis (not Jorge lol  :lol: ) :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Turn 3G off man. 

You aren't in London. which means nobody cares if you can get 3G or not.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

bigmc said:


> MPG is increasing slowly now Cuey.


Yeah I think i'm driving a bit slower these days...

probably too busy shouting at the car! :wall:





Lorenzo said:


> For no 4 CB, have you tried updating your Blue and Me to the latest version yet?
> 
> I moved to V.6 (I think it was) last week. Very easy job... DL the files from the B+M site onto a usb drive, plug in the car as per instructions, leave 5 minutes, done.
> 
> Worth a try eh? :thumb:


Not heard good things about the updates to be honest... :lol:

It works fine most of the time, I *think* the issue is because I take my ipod in and out the car.... 



Bristle Hound said:


> Never heard this one before. Ours doesn't do it.
> 
> Are you out of warranty CB?
> 
> Worth putting something up on Abarthisti mate to see if the boffins lol have heard of this before.


Yeah, out of warrranty... going to post on Abarthisti as well...

:thumb:



woodybeefcake said:


> Mate I have the same problem with the bloody door. I took the skin off my leg with it the other day which pissed me off royally. Seems to be a flaw that it does that.
> 
> I don't seem to have the flat spot but have stalled it a couple of times. The MINI's have one, it can be cured with a small device that you pug into the diagnostics socket, can't remember what they're called but it may be worth looking into?
> 
> ...


Stupid doors! :lol:

I'm also hoping the TMC remap witll solve the flat spot...

Have you got the road trip app as well now?!?!

:thumb:

I still really like the car and enjoy driving it... all relationships have issues, just need to see how much I fight to keep it alive.... my mate keeps dangling his RS6 in front of me... he doesn't like it, and is going to sell it...

:thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Stupid doors! :lol:
> 
> I'm also hoping the TMC remap witll solve the flat spot...
> 
> ...


Ooo tempting!!!

I have the app, buit only the light version. I didn't see what I'd be saving by spending £3 on the app! Lol!

I've thought about TMC but can't be bothered routing through the abarthisti threads to really find out what its all about? I also don't want to void my warranty!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> I still really like the car and enjoy driving it... all relationships have issues, just need to see how much I fight to keep it alive....


I'm doing everything to keep mine alive lol although saying that it ONLY needs a new steering rack and clutch lol.

Joys of motoring eh.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

woodybeefcake said:


> Ooo tempting!!!
> 
> I have the app, buit only the light version. I didn't see what I'd be saving by spending £3 on the app! Lol!
> 
> I've thought about TMC but can't be bothered routing through the abarthisti threads to really find out what its all about? I also don't want to void my warranty!


I know.... :wall::wall::wall:

The "full" app from what I can see, allows you to add more types of expenses... plus different cars as well... I have both the Abarth and the Audi on there...

Here is the audi one, just for a laugh:










The TMC box looks pretty good, smoothes the car out, more power, easy to install... not actually heard anything bad about it... which is rare.

:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> I'm doing everything to keep mine alive lol although saying that it ONLY needs a new steering rack and clutch lol.
> 
> Joys of motoring eh.


So what hasn't fallen off yet?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> So what hasn't fallen off yet?


My track times  I'm still waiting for your challenge punk :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

after a few chats with the local dealer, and finally getting some decent answers on the Abarth forum, there is a plan of action:

1) nothing wrong with the doors, they are light... far lighter than the S8... so nothing can be done except me watching what I'm doing.

2) I'm giving the car a full service today... oil, plugs etc and we *think* that will solve the flat spot.

3) the steering is down to torque steer, I am being told, but also going to check the wheel alignment, pressures etc.

4) the clutch is fine... and at a quoted £1000 for a new one... it better be!! :lol:

obviously going to wash the car first.... as that always helps... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Pleased to see your getting somewhere CB! :thumb:

I know what you mean about the Abarth site. The newbies just seem to get sarcasm & BS ... :wall: :driver:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Bristle Hound said:


> Pleased to see your getting somewhere CB! :thumb:
> 
> I know what you mean about the Abarth site. The newbies just seem to get sarcasm & BS ... :wall: :driver:


Wow, sounds like I should be on the Abarth sites


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

How'd your service go? Any improvements?

I've noticed both our doors let in a whistling wind noise at speed. Very slight but very annoying for a car that isn't a drop top!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

woodybeefcake said:


> How'd your service go? Any improvements?
> 
> I've noticed both our doors let in a whistling wind noise at speed. Very slight but very annoying for a car that isn't a drop top!


what a f*****g mess!!! :lol:

just for the plugs, you need 2 different size of rachets, plyers, 2 different screwdrivers, and a lot of patience....

Don't even start me on the oil filter....... :wall::wall::wall:

but all done... no chance that the oil or plugs had been done 4k ago as the service stamps shows... and just goes to show how worthless a stamp in a book really is... 

the good news is the car is running much better and the flat spot seems to have vanished... so it was worth all the pain!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Ah the old stick a stamp in the book and hope for the best trick, I bet you're glad you're one of the people fussy enough to care about this stuff and DIY.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Ah the old stick a stamp in the book and hope for the best trick, I bet you're glad you're one of the people fussy enough to care about this stuff and DIY.


I honestly think they just changed the air filter.... just a joke.... :wall:

All sorted now... I think I'll be following my own service schedule as well...seems to be all over the place...

Got to love those Italians!!!!

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Glad it's improved, nothing worse than being disappointed with a motor.

That said, I was on the Cat & Fiddle yesterday in a 1.2 Panda. Felt like a silly little clown car up those slopes and on the bends. Disappointed? Yes. :lol:

Funny you should mention the log book. A friend self serviced his car for three years before selling it on. About a year later he saw it on Ebay with full dealer service history! :wall:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Well done! I've looked under the bonnet of mine, doesn't seem to be a lot of room! Will be doing one at 8k!

Glad it has made a difference! Make sure you post about it on abarthisti, teach them lot a thing or two! Lol


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I was going to post about the plugs needing to be changed on your abarthisti post but thought you were having enough fun on there, really what you should have done is take it to the dealer


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

don't you start!!!! :devil:

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wow... it actually gets worse...

I've just dug out the service book again...

the last service was in Dec 2011... at 21,297 miles.. for £386 at an Abarth dealer...

no way in h€ll the sparks, filter and oil I pulled today were less than 1800 miles old...

shocking.....

£58 for oil and £53 for spark plugs they were charged as well....

:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> wow... it actually gets worse...
> 
> I've just dug out the service book again...
> 
> ...


If it's a local dealer you could have the next service done there, with little dots of tippex on the plugs/filters and if they don't change them then you can spread the news about their servicing on the internet - Great publicity.

That's if you're feeling vengeful


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> wow... it actually gets worse...
> 
> I've just dug out the service book again...
> 
> ...


Thanks, you've made me feel like I get a good deal from my local Ford dealer now 

p.s. I saw somewhere you cannot get your jack under the car, I had that problem when I used to have a modified car - I used to drive it onto little blocks of wood so the jack would fit :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

They ain't cheap things to service, good job you don't have the essesse version, they need an oil change every 6k


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> I saw somewhere you cannot get your jack under the car, I had that problem when I used to have a modified car - I used to drive it onto little blocks of wood so the jack would fit :thumb:


Easy enough to do. I just placed small blocks of wood on the trolley jack when I did a front to back wheel swap



SteveTDCi said:


> They ain't cheap things to service, good job you don't have the essesse version, they need an oil change every 6k


Our Abarth is in on the 19th July for its 2 year service & yes it's gonna cost me £380 for it :doublesho They've got me by the knackers tho' because of the warranty. Already going to get them to change the wheels centre's under warranty.

To be fair I was aware of the servicing cost before I bought it tho'

Still, they say you pay for your fun

I will be asking for the old parts (which will be marked up prior to the service) that they have replaced.

The ridiculously expensive oil they use only comes in 2 litre tins and the Abarth uses 3 litres so I WILL be asking for the 'other' litre

Can see it be fun at the dealers when I collect it


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Why do they have you by the short and curlys for warranty??


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

That's good your (proper!) home service cured the flat-spot CB :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great little car.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Sooo quick update.... car is still running much better now...

and I've just bought the 17" petal alloys...so she will look something like this pretty soon....










Next on the list, re-map and 6 pot Tar - ox brakes me thinks..... or an Audi A8 W12...

Still making my mind up to be honest... both kind of similar if you think about it.... :tumbleweed: :wall::wall::wall:

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Mon the petals!

Have you doctored your car photo CB, or is it a random?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

ooooh, A8 W12 and a Polo for the winter


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Lorenzo said:


> Mon the petals!
> 
> Have you doctored your car photo CB, or is it a random?


Shamelessly stole from a post earlier in this thread (post 40)... :lol:





SteveTDCi said:


> ooooh, A8 W12 and a Polo for the winter


Hmmm.... I have the Jeep! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Stop! Thief! :doublesho :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Gotta be a W12, just so you can tick the box for a 12 cylinder


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

another quick update...

Well the car is running much better after my own service... I thought I may have seen better mpg, but not to be... probably because I'm still ragging it everywhere... it's how she loves being driven  :lol:










New alloys should be here tomorrow or Friday, so will probably get them on over the weekend...if I can be bothered...

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^ 50p says alloys will be fitted by Friday evening knowing you :lol:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Bristle Hound said:


> Easy enough to do. I just placed small blocks of wood on the trolley jack when I did a front to back wheel swap
> 
> Our Abarth is in on the 19th July for its 2 year service & yes it's gonna cost me £380 for it :doublesho They've got me by the knackers tho' because of the warranty. Already going to get them to change the wheels centre's under warranty.
> 
> ...


Thankfully I got two year free servicing with mine! £380 is a lot though, once its out of warranty I'll be doing it myself!

I was thinking of swapping the fronts/rears about. How often should this be done? It is going on axel stands at the weekend for a proper detail (hopefully).



The Cueball said:


> Sooo quick update.... car is still running much better now...
> 
> and I've just bought the 17" petal alloys...so she will look something like this pretty soon....
> 
> ...


Yeeeeahhhh very good. I am thinking of getting some winter wheels to keep mind fresh. No idea where the funds are coming from though :lol:

The brakes are crap on mine. Will deffo be swapping them at some point. Was thinking of the essesse brembos? What remap you getting? I was thinking of TMC? Still undecided though!



The Cueball said:


> another quick update...
> 
> Well the car is running much better after my own service... I thought I may have seen better mpg, but not to be... probably because I'm still ragging it everywhere... it's how she loves being driven  :lol:
> 
> ...


I get about 35 at the mo. But that is sport button off 40mph 5th gear most of the time! :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

servicing costs are a joke.... :wall:

Be careful with the jacking points! :lol:

If you are going the Brembo and winter wheel route, just remember that they need 17" wheels to get over the brakes 

I'm going for tar-ox just to be different, and yes TMC remap box...

:thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> servicing costs are a joke.... :wall:
> 
> Be careful with the jacking points! :lol:
> 
> ...


I know, I haven't looked to see where thy are yet, but will make sure I don't jack it in the wrong place! :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Sooo quick update.... car is still running much better now...
> 
> and I've just bought the 17" petal alloys...so she will look something like this pretty soon....


Very nice CB :thumb:

But PLEASE no chrome wheel centre's like whats in the piccy :wall:



woodybeefcake said:


> I was thinking of swapping the fronts/rears about. How often should this be done?


There's an article on Abathisti about this including photo's Woody

Honestly mate, its dead easy! :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I think my wheels are slighty darker than though ones... 

:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I think my wheels are slighty darker than though ones...
> 
> :thumb:


But no chrome centre's, PLEASE! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Just a bit of an update today....

New wheels are on, as is the new stubby antenna, 400bhp sticker and I changed the lights to brighter ones too (no photos of that mind you :lol

So...here we go:

the Stubby










The Sticker:










And the wheels:




























And we're done....

:lol:



:thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

The wheels look great!

Got that same aerial on the Panda, think I paid like £7 :lol:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Looking good Cueball.

Where did you get that aerial from?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

evil bay

:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

They are great looking cars, I must say... love the sticker too!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Tidy little motor. Although I'd be sending the sticker back. Looks nothing like "Powered by Fairy dust" at all!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Looking good CB! :thumb:

Seen that dash sticker somewhere before ...  

Love the wheels mate! :thumb: I think the wheel centre's I've just added to our Abarth would suit your alloys to a T

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3622204&postcount=68

& no, I won't swap! :wave: :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

cheers guys....


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

well another unhappy update... well flecking raging actually...

the car is only 3 years old, and 23k miles.... and while washing it today, I noticed a major section on both front and rear bumpers of clear coat failure...

can't believe it.... shocking.... :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Gutting, time to move it on!

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Time for a W12


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Could it be poor repairs? That's beyond disgraceful for a 3 year old car with nothing on the clock!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I checked for repairs before buying, so I don't think so.

even phoned the previous owner who lived in England and they confirmed that there had been no damage... not sure if they would feel the need to lie mind you...

all the paint readings were fine mind you...

I guess when people say 'you'll clean the paint off that thing' it really does happen!!! :lol:

but, seriously though... shocking.... 3 years and it's failing... my Jeep has better paintwork now! :wall:

:thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

I suspect with it being confined to the bumpers it's a dodgy paint process straight out of the factory. I had read a couple of snippits of people having exterior "trim" problems with the 500's.

Great shame though, nice looking little car. Time to move it on, or look at repairs?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

How long is the paint warranty??


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

3 year warranty.... ooh, the car is 3 years and 3 months old... how shocking  :lol:

time to move on anyway, I'll get it fixed and get it sold....

:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd try and push Fiat into repairing it first then move it on, might save you £500 or so....


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

bigmc said:


> I'd try and push Fiat into repairing it first then move it on, might save you £500 or so....


TBH mate, I don't have the time to get involved in that.... work is far too busy at the moment...

:thumb:


----------



## mr kuryakin (Nov 20, 2005)

the paint flaked on my abarth at about the same age.both of the bumpers had flaking on the sides and the rear around two of the parking sensors.i took it back to the dealer and after some pushing they repainted the bumpers.apart from that i didnt have a bit bother from the car and given its a fiat i was shocked.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Fair comment, right PITA though eh??


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

thanks Mr Kuryakin... I can't seem to find anyone one the owners club with the same issue... so "glad" to hear I'm not the only one....

@bigmc... yip... but just the push I needed really... I've been umming and what to do with it for too long now....

going for a test drive in 2 different S4s later today... and older biturbo and a newer V8



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Shame to hear that about your Abarth CB :wall:

Looks like one less member in the DW Abarth Club then


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Was the previous owner a fan of the old polishing too CB?

Maybe he got a bit too keen with the bumpers?... 



Either way, sad news that your time with Skorpi might be coming to an end.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> thanks Mr Kuryakin... I can't seem to find anyone one the owners club with the same issue... so "glad" to hear I'm not the only one....
> 
> @bigmc... yip... but just the push I needed really... I've been umming and what to do with it for too long now....
> 
> ...


So, how long was it you didn't have a v8 saloon/coupe then? 

There must be a fun reliable car similar to the abarth.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

What's the fuel app on the first post please.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

road trip pro 

:thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Thank you


----------

